# Lip/audio sync testing discs?



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey All,

Not sure how many of you have struggled with this, but I almost drive myself crazy :dumbcrazy: trying to sync the audio to the video. It used to be pretty hit and miss with my old Onkyo b/c it only went in 10 ms increments. My new-ish Denon 1909 goes 1 ms at a time. I haven't run Audy set-up yet, so I am just trying to eyeball it while watching movies, TV, etc. Does anyone know of a test disc or some scenes or have any suggestions at all for nailing the audio/video sync? Much appreciated!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

We need a DVD of the old 3-2-1 countdown with beeps. Worked great for syncing in the film days.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> We need a DVD of the old 3-2-1 countdown with beeps. Worked great for syncing in the film days.


Genius! onder: Ok, who is going to be the enterprising individual that get ahold of that test, puts it on DVD and sells them for a few bucks a pop?


----------



## docrings (Oct 20, 2009)

I run a calibration DVD, called GetGray, I bought for $25 with a pretty good audio/video sync track. It was from http://www.calibrate.tv

I also run the free 709DH blu-ray calibration disc for color calibration, but still use the GetGray calibration (SD) disc for a/v sync.

Cheers!

Doc Rings


----------



## docrings (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a shot of the various calibration patterns, which work great for using a Spyder2 or other photometer to calibrate color using the HFCR software (free) hooked to a laptop. MUCH easier to navigate than the consumer discs sold elsewhere with horrible menu heirarchy that is difficult to navigate quickly in a calibration.

http://www.calibrate.tv/patterns/patterns.html

Scroll down to the bottom to see a still screen shot of the lip sync pattern (it moves back and forth with a "click" sound whenever the moving box hits the side marker exactly.


----------



## docrings (Oct 20, 2009)

I just started helping out my small church with A/V management, and one of the cheap-o SD-DVD players has a lip sync issue that starts "normal" but progressively worsens to about 400ms over 40 minutes.

It is connected to a small projector via composite video (HORRORS!)... my question to the forum, do you think an HDMI cable might solve the lip sync issues, or is the a/v sync issue more likely inherent to the DVD player with no hope of correction?

Neither the projector nor the DVD player have any lip sync settings.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

docrings said:


> I just started helping out my small church with A/V management, and one of the cheap-o SD-DVD players has a lip sync issue that starts "normal" but progressively worsens to about 400ms over 40 minutes.
> 
> It is connected to a small projector via composite video (HORRORS!)... my question to the forum, do you think an HDMI cable might solve the lip sync issues, or is the a/v sync issue more likely inherent to the DVD player with no hope of correction?
> 
> Neither the projector nor the DVD player have any lip sync settings.


Wow. That is a cruddy sync progression for sure. Forgive me if this is obvious, but what is producing the sound if you are going straight from the DVD player to the projector? Does the projector have a speaker?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

ndurantz said:


> Genius! onder: Ok, who is going to be the enterprising individual that get ahold of that test, puts it on DVD and sells them for a few bucks a pop?


I did find this exact track on my DVE disc, but boy did I have to do some digging. The real problem, however, is not with any of my components, but the OTA signal coming into the QUAM tuner which is then run out to the Denon AVR 1909 via digital optical. I am just going to have to play with it and try and get it close, aren't I?


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

What are thoughts on Disney's new foray into this specific market? - http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/disney-wow-world-of-wonder.html


----------

